# PAM 1392



## WareagleSig (Mar 26, 2014)

Guys, I’m thinking of trading my 1312 for a 1392. After wearing my Rolexes for the last month or so straight, whenever I put on my Panerai, it just seems so big. Interested in your thoughts on this move. I realize it’s not significantly smaller but it is 2mm thinner as well. Am I making a big mistake? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

WareagleSig said:


> Guys, I'm thinking of trading my 1312 for a 1392. After wearing my Rolexes for the last month or so straight, whenever I put on my Panerai, it just seems so big. Interested in your thoughts on this move. I realize it's not significantly smaller but it is 2mm thinner as well. Am I making a big mistake?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like my 1392. There seems to be a few if these threads of people looking to "downsize" to the 1392.

TBH, it's a win/win. The 1312 is a great watch and the 1392 is also great.


----------



## cockroach96 (Jul 24, 2009)

Can’t go wrong with both. But size does matter, sometimes.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Try the 1392 first,from my experience,I find 47mm to be slightly more comfortable than 44mm,even though my wrist isn't that big...


----------



## k1985 (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm debating the same as well! Well, it would be my first foray into Panerai. I tried it on today. I think it's the perfect middle ground for a smaller wrist. I tried the 40mm and it just seemed off - I know purists will say the 42mm isn't a true Panerai either, but on a smaller wrist, I think it makes the same statement as a 44mm on a slightly larger wrist.

What do you guys think for fit on my flat 6.5-6.75" wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eonflux (Aug 14, 2007)

Go for what you're happier wearing.

The decreased thickness makes a big difference.


----------



## wallypop (Jul 9, 2018)

one on left hand and other on right hand


----------



## Keaman (Jul 13, 2010)

k1985 said:


> I'm debating the same as well! Well, it would be my first foray into Panerai. I tried it on today. I think it's the perfect middle ground for a smaller wrist. I tried the 40mm and it just seemed off - I know purists will say the 42mm isn't a true Panerai either, but on a smaller wrist, I think it makes the same statement as a 44mm on a slightly larger wrist.
> 
> What do you guys think for fit on my flat 6.5-6.75" wrist.
> 
> ...


Looks like it is a part of you man, absolutely perfect. Go for it!
PS: I'm 6.9" and wear the Bettarini 44mm PAM564, and it feels and looks like a natural fit to me.


----------



## AKD1 (May 16, 2015)

A few months ago, I tried PAM 1312, PAM 392 and PAM 351, before eventually buying a PAM 352. In my opinion, Panerai is probably the only brand, where bigger watches look better than the smaller models. 
My PAM 352 is in rotation with a submariner. Before this I wore a Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie Ultra Slim 38mm almost every day for a year. I never felt that PAM 352 is over sized. 
Panerai has a distinct design language which looks better when bigger. Nobody will come to close to you and measure how much the lugs are sticking outside your wrist. But the bigger model will look lot better from far. 
Here are some shots of me trying on the above mentioned watches.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

I think the 1392 is perfect. My next watch will be either that or the 1535 42mm GMT. Did they have a 1535 to try?


----------



## AKD1 (May 16, 2015)

Didn’t notice PAM 535. Case size would be identical to 1392. Only difference being polished finish against brushed finish of 1392.


----------



## dopuletz76 (Sep 4, 2017)

Stunning watches,thank you for your post


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

AKD1 said:


> Didn't notice PAM 535. Case size would be identical to 1392. Only difference being polished finish against brushed finish of 1392.


Case size is identical, but I'm curious what the view is on hobnail with applied markers versus matte dial with sandwich markers.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

AKD1 said:


> View attachment 13623759
> View attachment 13623757


Whenever I see side by side pics like this, I wish they just updated the older styles with thinner cases. I like the older lume and silver seconds hand versus the newer patina lume and blue seconds hand. However, I like the thinner cases of the new ones. I can never decide which to get.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

I do agree with the previous poster...

On my book,modern pam (auto + date) should have the white "toothpaste" lume and all pams should have matching hour-minute-second hands...and even if they use blue hands;the blue hands should be metallic color like on tantalum models and on 168










168 shown here


----------



## WareagleSig (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok I did it. Traded the 1312 for a 1329, and then also bought an older used 183. So I covered all bases. I'll report back later if I end up liking the 42mm but for today I think it's going to work out well. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

WareagleSig said:


> Ok I did it. Traded the 1313 for a 1329, and then also bought an older used 183. So I covered all bases. I'll report back later if I end up liking the 42mm but for today I think it's going to work out well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Enjoy the new additions to your collection.

Is that the PAM183 with the JLC movement?


----------



## WareagleSig (Mar 26, 2014)

No the 183 has a manual 3-day eta based movement. I believe the 190 is the model with JLC movement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

I tried on this exact model yesterday at the Panerai Boutique (my first time trying on a Panerai, in fact) and, have to say, it was quite nice. Though larger than what I'm used to, the PAM 1392 felt quite nice and comfortable on the wrist. I tried a 44mm version (no idea the ref. numbers of Panerai) but the 42mm case felt better on my 6.4ish" flat wrist. 

Definitely a departure from what I'm used to, but I'm a little bit more drawn to the watch now..


----------



## LuxuryRevolution (Sep 7, 2018)

Personally I love the 1312 more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

WareagleSig said:


> Ok I did it. Traded the 1312 for a 1329, and then also bought an older used 183. So I covered all bases. I'll report back later if I end up liking the 42mm but for today I think it's going to work out well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look great. The other thing that I like about the 1392 vs 1312 is that the dial is more symmetrical with just the 12 and 6.


----------



## WareagleSig (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks. Yes that threw me off for a minute after I received it. I think I like that too, not sure... but I understand what your saying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fidalgobay (Nov 23, 2018)

Nice shot


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Reviving an old thread. Anyone know diff between 392 and 1392 apart from blue hand?


----------



## m630 (Apr 4, 2014)

392 is thicker and has the more traditional, cleaner dial without the dreaded ‘Automatic’ label, and it has the green lume vs patina. It has the p9000 vs p9010 movements with the latter being thinner. The newer PAMs in the 1000series follow this thinner case and movement design aspect along with the blue seconds hand.


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

m630 said:


> 392 is thicker and has the more traditional, cleaner dial without the dreaded 'Automatic' label, and it has the green lume vs patina. It has the p9000 vs p9010 movements with the latter being thinner. The newer PAMs in the 1000series follow this thinner case and movement design aspect along with the blue seconds hand.


Thank you! Do you know if the strap changing mechanism is different?


----------



## Happy_Jake (Jan 15, 2017)

I also have a 352. It is absolutely beautiful. The size does not bother me. I did however put it on a strap. The Ti bracelet is stored in the box


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

lo_scrivano said:


> Thank you! Do you know if the strap changing mechanism is different?


Same


----------



## wallypop (Jul 9, 2018)

both are winners


----------



## lordtek (Mar 30, 2018)

When size don't matter, I personally I prefer the 1312.


----------



## watchbreather2 (Sep 20, 2016)

Yeah I find the 42mm a bit small too compared to the usual 44mm panerais


----------



## wsarmstrong (Jan 24, 2019)

1312>1392 unless wrist under 7”


----------



## wallypop (Jul 9, 2018)

try with different straps, can change a lot


----------



## Igor71 (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks simply perfect !!!!


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

k1985 said:


> I'm debating the same as well! Well, it would be my first foray into Panerai. I tried it on today. I think it's the perfect middle ground for a smaller wrist. I tried the 40mm and it just seemed off - I know purists will say the 42mm isn't a true Panerai either, but on a smaller wrist, I think it makes the same statement as a 44mm on a slightly larger wrist.
> 
> What do you guys think for fit on my flat 6.5-6.75" wrist.
> 
> ...


Perfect Panerai look on your wrist


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

WareagleSig said:


> Ok I did it. Traded the 1312 for a 1329, and then also bought an older used 183. So I covered all bases. I'll report back later if I end up liking the 42mm but for today I think it's going to work out well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's what you're watch looks like on the steel bracelet. This is mine


----------



## WareagleSig (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks great. I sold mine already, a few months ago. I’m PAM-less now. Already missing it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdg2064 (Nov 9, 2017)

both are amazing, if the smaller 1392 works, do it!


----------



## nicosuave1 (Jun 26, 2015)

If anyone wants to trade their 44mm model for my 1392, send me a message. I've regretted not buying the 1321 gmt with power reserve instead of this 1392 since the day the return window closed, and I'd lose thousands doing the trade now. 
A 312 or 1312 or 1321 or even a submersible, like a trade up situation to a 615...a 615 would be my ultimate pam grail.


----------



## elchuckee77 (Mar 26, 2020)

I love my pam 188 with a horus camo strap.


----------

